# Sugar Gliders anyone?



## AussieLuv (May 11, 2009)

Anyone here have sugar gliders? I have 2 male white faced blonds Buddy and Charlie(father and son) of my own. And then I also sorta have 2 white face het females Gracie and Chloe (mother daughter). The two girls went to live with my friend since I'm at college and don't have time for all of them, but they get visits every weekend . I wish there was a glider board on here :wink5:


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Awww...they are very very cute!  Do they take much looking after?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'd love some but i'm not nearly enough experienced to keep such an exotic animal


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

wow they look fantastic lucky you  are they easy to keeo once you know their needs ? xx


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

For anyone interested, here's some info -

Sugar Glider Info


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

My friend was gonna get some of these but I guided him towards degus instead... They are gorgeous though. Would love some when I'm a bit more experienced!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

We used to have a breeding pair ( Clarice and Crouger) but they were not very tame. We spent ages sat in a tent with them to try and build up the relationship with them. The joeys they had were very tame though as we made sure we handled them. We sadly let them go to someone who is experienced in gliders as the male was very smelly and I couldnt handle it anymore it was getting rediculous as I would clean the cage and he would be straight out senting everywhere.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

kellybaker said:


> We used to have a breeding pair ( Clarice and Crouger) but they were not very tame. We spent ages sat in a tent with them to try and build up the relationship with them. The joeys they had were very tame though as we made sure we handled them. We sadly let them go to someone who is experienced in gliders as the male was very smelly and I couldnt handle it anymore it was getting rediculous as I would clean the cage and he would be straight out senting everywhere.


Yeah, a friend of mine has 5 gliders and she says they really stink to high heaven lol


----------



## AussieLuv (May 11, 2009)

They do require a lot of attention, but once you do the research and know what they require I wouldnt say they are too difficult to care for. Their diet is very important and is the main thing people tend to mess up with. I use a diet used by a well known breeder (Pricilla Price) which requires ordering vitamins, pellets, and monkey bisciuts online and mixing up fruits/veggies, chicken, egg, applesauce, wheat germ, orange juice concentrate, and yogurt, as well as meal worms and/or grasshoppers. They need daily out of cage time and really bond to their owner. They also need to be kept in pairs and require a large cage. The males can smell, but if kept on a good diet and have a good cage cleaning schedule they don't smell bad at all. All gliders scent mark so cage cleaning must be done in steps. For example, I will change bedding and wash down the cage but not wash their toys/pouches for a couple more days. I have two un neutered males that live together and they don't smell nealry as bad as some other animals I've been around (like ferrets). They are wonderful little pets, so sweet! Charlie will sleep just curled up in my hand for hours.


----------



## AussieLuv (May 11, 2009)

Here are some more pictures of my gliders 

Buddy chillin out on my shoulder:










Chloe as a 2 week oop joey:



















Charlie at 2 weeks oop (you can see how he is lighter grey and is lacking the black bar behind his ear giving him the White face blond(WFB) coloring) He also has a blond(yellowy) tent on his face, which isn't clear in these photos:










Both joeys:



















Charlie all grown up sleeping in my pocket:










I also attached pics of my little jowy that was rejected by his mother(Gracie), and sadly passed away despite us trying to hand raise. This is him before his eyes even opened, he was a very large joey for his age.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

AussieLuv said:


> Here are some more pictures of my gliders
> 
> Buddy chillin out on my shoulder:
> 
> ...


wow they are lovely aww rip to the little one  x


----------



## Stardust (May 21, 2009)

Have a male suggie named Ziggy, Stardust is on the way lol. Are you in the US? I've never heard of gliders other than the normal grey in the UK. They are fantastic pets arent they, cannot wait til Ziggy is a daddy!


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

aww they are cute. This is going to sound crazy though but what sort of an animal are they lol.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

lau02 said:


> aww they are cute. This is going to sound crazy though but what sort of an animal are they lol.


They are marsupial possums


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

They're so cute I would love to have a couple but I don't have enough experience or room needed for them. I would have to do a lot more research before I bought any


----------



## AussieLuv (May 11, 2009)

Yes I am in the US, I didnt realize until coming to this board that the color variations arent availble outside of the US. My favorite color is the leucistic, which is white with black eyes but I could never afford them .

And yes sugar gliders are marsupials. They are found in Australia and New Zealand. If you are really interested in researching them and learning all about them, I would suggest going to the board Glider Central at GliderCENTRAL - Viewing a list of Forums UBB.threads this board is an excellent place for learning all about sugar gliders and their care.


----------



## Suggie_mama (Jul 17, 2009)

best forum for sugar gliders is:

Sugar Glider Forums - Index

I have 6 gliders myself, and 4 of them are males and not one of them smell. My two girlies dont smell either.

Minimum size cage is 4ftx2ftx2ft, but the bigger the better.


----------



## Miss Lily (Sep 28, 2009)

OMG!  Charlie is such a pretty glider - he's absolutely gorgeous! I have a female called Bubble. I think the Leucistic gliders are so beautiful, it's such a shame that they aren't available in the UK. I would really love one of them too!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

i really really whanted a sugar glider but when my mum heard they smell and the diet she just said "NO WAY"


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

they sound like fantastic pets, would love some but so far i'm resiting anymore pets apart from bunny number 2 quiet well


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow they are cute little guys 

I am very new at rodent care full stop and would NEVER trust myself to look after something like this and provide it with the kind of lifestyle it requires.


----------

